# SSR Ranger survival



## Dark Moon (Dec 4, 2011)

I came across the SSR Ranger survival slingshots and this forum on my quest to make or buy a slingshot for the field. Does anyone here have any opinions or feedback regarding the newly released SSR Ranger Survival slinghost? They seem exspensive but I like some of the features.

http://slingshotsforsurvival.com/ranger


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I hadnt seen that before! It looks pretty well made, and I would expect them to be expensive because of the metal work involved. I wish they were setup to use Flat bands though!


----------



## Dark Moon (Dec 4, 2011)

It looks fairly versitile, may be able to be rigged up with flatbands?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure looks like a nice piece of gear. I never saw it before, so I'd have to rely on someone who's slingshot savvy to try it out first because it's a mite spendy to experiment with.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The fork tips are groved, and you could easily use flatbands with an over the top configuration, and standard tie and tuck band attachment. Here they show it with tubes, but you get the idea:










In the suggested configuration, it is wrist braced, which is not legal in some places ... but the wrist brace can be removed. It is designed for the fist horizontal rather than vertical, which is more stable for most shooters. It is a bit bulky ... not something to slip into your pocket.

It seems VERY expensive. I would think anyone handy could make something similar for a lot less money.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very similar to the wrist shot done by Jorge, He did a video on how ro make one, you can find it on his youtube channel, "The Slingshot Channel" or do a search here and you could probably find it. The design looks functional just check you local laws.
I think it's all a mater of taste, I'm sure you could get by just as well with a slingshot made by yourself or one of the vendors here.


----------



## Dark Moon (Dec 4, 2011)

It looks very cool. But as pointed out, it is bulky, exspensive, and kinda impersonal. I like what you guys are making here outta wood. I wanted somethign that I could make and throw in my pack along side my bowie knife for a day in the woods of fun.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

well pretty much any of the vendors here or even you could take care of that, just depends on what you want and how much you're looking to spend...In reality a forked stick and a set of bands will get the job done.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm working on some designs worthy to post here. I like the storage space in the ranger, but the design seems sort of...mechanical..soulless??
Anyways, I'm thinking of incorporating some spare AR parts and PVC for something kinda interesting. I'm sure Jorge has some designs you could emulate and add to since most of his designs use steel.

And yeah, the ranger at over 100 bones...You could definitely make something like it for maybe 30 at the most, and use the rest for IDK, something else.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like a Jörg glove shot with lots of machining for $159.

Personally, it's not my ideal choice in terms of shootability and compactness, but it looks like it does a reasonable job.

I just find it very funny that a bushcrafter would lug that contraption into the wilderness, rather than cut himself a fork.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

I remember there being a kid on here that was asking advice on building and commercially manufacturing a gloveshot. he came up with a few prototypes and they looked similar. had the paracord weaved hand brac too. I bet this is what has become of it.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Two thoughts came to mind when I saw the pictures:

(1) "Technology for the sake of technology, not function"

and

(2) "Jack of all trades, master of none"

Dang, that thing is expensive too!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I must be the minority, because I wouldnt mind having one!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Well, I must be the minority, because I wouldnt mind having one!


Of course, many of us wouldn't MIND having one ... one more odd thing to add to the collection. But no way am I about to spend over $150 for the thing ... Heck, I probably would not spend $50 for it. Given that the manufacturing run was probably not large, and the cost of tooling up is probably pretty steep, they probably have to charge that much in the hope of breaking even. BUT, to me it is certainly not worth that kind of money. Personally, I can build one for a LOT less outlay, if I am willing to spend my time ... but I do not see any advantages to it to make me want to put in the effort.

But we are all different. If it turns your crank to the tune of $150+ then go for it ... no criticism from me intended.









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lobow (Sep 17, 2011)

I would like to see some thing on youtube before I would buy one.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It kinda looks like random car suspension parts tack welded together. i can't imagine it would be accurate, as the perpendicular line to the forks would point directly to your holding hand's shoulder- the bands are stretched unevenly unless you're shooting maxed out butterfly 65" draw and cocking your head out of the way. seems like a gimmick built by someone that hasn't done the research


----------



## Dark Moon (Dec 4, 2011)

I got a e-mail reply to my inquiry about the Ranger. They currently have a waiting list as the first run sold out.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

hard to beleive


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, just saw this thread and opened it thinking someone was talking about one of my Ranger slingshots in G10 or aluminum... anyway Dark Moon, if that's the kind of slingshot you'd like, get it. It looks well made and although it certainly is not my cup o'tea and I don't think it would be to capable of hitting with much accuracy as compared to a more standard design... it does appear to be well made from good materials.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Definatly a copy of jörg Spraves 'glove shot'. I quite like it. Very military but I would ask Jörg if he minds that it's being copied for commercial purposes befor i bought one because if he does I would boycott it out of moral standards.
That's just me though


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This not really a copy of Joerg's piece, which by the way is a copy of some kid's piece which Joerg readily admits. Joerg's gloveshot is braced with a band across the back of the hand. This thing appears to use a pretty standard wrist brace, the length of the wrist brace being adjustable.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Charles said:


> This not really a copy of Joerg's piece, which by the way is a copy of some kid's piece which Joerg readily admits. Joerg's gloveshot is braced with a band across the back of the hand. This thing appears to use a pretty standard wrist brace, the length of the wrist brace being adjustable.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Ahh I see. Well that's why we have the ssf. It's not money as some assume but information that makes the world go round.
Thanks Charles.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I think this is a very nice looking slingshot, the machining looks great, however I do think it is very over priced and doesn't really fill the niche of a 'survival slingshot'

I spent a but of time thinking about what I want from a survival slingshot and then designing one.

I came up with the below design.
The low forks offer similar performance to a wrist braced catapult
Like the above slingshot, these simple clamps allow the use of flats, tubes, chains, anything really
The forks, bands, pouch and ammo all store inside the handle protected from the elements and UV
When stowed away, this does not resemble a slingshot at all
When collapsed and stowed, it also acts as a hammer or an impact weapon
When I do get around to building these, the price will be around 1/3rd of the above slingshot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rapier said:


> This not really a copy of Joerg's piece, which by the way is a copy of some kid's piece which Joerg readily admits. Joerg's gloveshot is braced with a band across the back of the hand. This thing appears to use a pretty standard wrist brace, the length of the wrist brace being adjustable.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Ahh I see. Well that's why we have the ssf. It's not money as some assume but information that makes the world go round.
Thanks Charles.
[/quote]

Indeed, Rapier ... If only there were money in it, you and I would both be a lot better off!!!

As I understood Joerg, his gloveshot circumvented the German prohibition against wrist braced slingshots. I must say, the difference between a wrist brace and a "back of the hand" brace seems pretty minimal to me, but there is no figuring the law!

I understand that there are pretty tough laws governing slingshots in Australia. Would Australian law differentiate between a wrist brace and a "back of the hand" brace?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I think this is a very nice looking slingshot, the machining looks great, however I do think it is very over priced and doesn't really fill the niche of a 'survival slingshot'
> 
> I spent a but of time thinking about what I want from a survival slingshot and then designing one.
> 
> ...


I recall this design when you posted about it previously. My one concern is that it is metal, and so it will show up readily on Xray machines at airport security and similar places. I wish there were a way to make it small and strong, but out of something non-metallic.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> I recall this design when you posted about it previously. My one concern is that it is metal, and so it will show up readily on Xray machines at airport security and similar places. I wish there were a way to make it small and strong, but out of something non-metallic.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Lol, I have no intentions of smuggling one through airport security.

I can make you a carbon fibre one if you would like.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrawk, that design is awesome, lad. i can't see why you'd want to smuggle a slingshot onto anything requiring xray entry, i know where you could put it to solve your security problem, charles.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> I think this is a very nice looking slingshot, the machining looks great, however I do think it is very over priced and doesn't really fill the niche of a 'survival slingshot'
> 
> I spent a but of time thinking about what I want from a survival slingshot and then designing one.
> 
> ...


I recall this design when you posted about it previously. My one concern is that it is metal, and so it will show up readily on Xray machines at airport security and similar places. I wish there were a way to make it small and strong, but out of something non-metallic.

Cheers .... Charles
[/quote]

Charles ... you find a way to fault and criticize EVERY post on this site. I swear if there was a post stating the sky was blue you would make the argument "Only sometimes" ....


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

whose sky? the all inclusive sky, or just the sky directly above you? and where exactly are the transitions between green and blue and blue and purple? these issues need to be addressed, this is critical. should this be a new topic? i feel like this should be discussed in chat. oh, wait...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My thought is that sometimes I do fly. But I do not like to check luggage as it seems to go astray far too often. So I generally use only carry on luggage ... it is less of a hassle anyway. It would be nice to be able to take a slingshot with me when I travel by plane, as I do when I travel by other means. While convenient in many respects, I can imagine a metalic tubular object of this sort drawing all sorts of unwanted attention, whereas a non metallic version would pass unnoticed. It is not so much a case of smuggling as it is a case of avoiding unwanted attention.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Charles ... you find a way to fault and criticize EVERY post on this site. I swear if there was a post stating the sky was blue you would make the argument "Only sometimes" ....


Let me see now ..... On the one hand, if I deny your charge, I seem to be supplying evidence for your claim. On the other hand, if I do not deny your charge, I seem to be accepting it as true. WOW!!! Looks like I have no way out ....









Once again, I will say that I am sorry that my posts upset you. It is not my intention to do that. Perhaps you should just skip over my posts from now on.









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Charles said...
"...I understand that there are pretty tough laws governing slingshots in Australia. Would Australian law differentiate between a wrist brace and a "back of the hand" brace?
Cheers ..... Charles"

Actually Charles anything using rubber or similar to propel a projectile is illegal in Australia except things that to me look remarkably like a slingshot but are used by fisherman to hurl burley/bait to lure fish!
Again no figuring the law!







= Legal






= Illeagal


----------



## Dark Moon (Dec 4, 2011)

DANG! I WANT one of THOSE! Where do I sign up?



Hrawk said:


> I think this is a very nice looking slingshot, the machining looks great, however I do think it is very over priced and doesn't really fill the niche of a 'survival slingshot'
> 
> I spent a but of time thinking about what I want from a survival slingshot and then designing one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Moon said:


> DANG! I WANT one of THOSE! Where do I sign up?


Hopefully around Feb 2012 I will have some ready for sale.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I'll put my order in now Hrawk. Do ya want a deposit?!?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rapier said:


> I'll put my order in now Hrawk. Do ya want a deposit?!?


Nah man, let me get some made first.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Charles said...
> "...I understand that there are pretty tough laws governing slingshots in Australia. Would Australian law differentiate between a wrist brace and a "back of the hand" brace?
> Cheers ..... Charles"
> 
> ...


?? That's news to me rapier mate, Im in a different state than you bro, but i can walk into a gun shop 50m from my work place and purchase a slingshot displayed on the front wall,... I was under the impression that in S.A only wrist braced ss were prohibited!? I have even had some of mine in plain sight of officers.. cant speak for other states though.. so i have wondered whether a lanyard is considered a wrist brace though..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes Ben, they do consider a lanyard a wrist brace as "it supports the wrist against the tension of the bands"

I'll make another post soon in the Oceania section detailing the laws for each state.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Your probably right mate. If they sell em in a gun shop they'll certainly be legal. Those guys are closly monitored these days. In nanny Victoria all cattys are banned unless you have an exemption which is hard enough to get for blades and bladed weapons let alone something like a catty. They believe there's no good reason to own one. FUN dosnt count coz pollies don't know what that is!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I'll put my order in now Hrawk. Do ya want a deposit?!?


Nah man, let me get some made first.
[/quote]
Koky schmoky but if I had a milling machine I'd be giving it a go right now. Hmm. I don't have a milling machine







~


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hey guy's , newbie here, even though I like primitive I can't help but to have the desire to getting one of those things , of course price is keeping me from doing that - with that being said let me say how much I've enjoyed myself since I've found you guy's - can't seem to get anything done around the house, the wife is beginning to wonder what I'm up to ...







just to much darn stuff to read and look at - have picked up so much in the last 4 days , it's incredable - ok, got to get back to the form - talk later


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Think it looks cool how well does it work another Question. I myself am trying to come up with my design for my 1st Arrow shooter.
But then again I wouldn't mind having one in my collection of slings if I have the extra $$$ laying around and the Wife don't know.
Oh wait I don't have a Wife so LOL . It was her or the Singshots or toys guess which one I picked...
So if I have the $$$ yea I am gonna get one .. **** Strait...


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I hear ya, keeping the wife so this will take me longer then you to aquire, but let me know how it works if ya end up gettting one, **** I'm jealous


----------

